# A thank you from Leah



## Carraig

I'm not sure how to do the embedding thing so I'll just post the link. Couldn't use all the photos or we'd have needed an album not a single audio clip.


----------



## Prov31

That is absolutely beautiful! I love your choice of music, too. I'm very proud of all of the folks who made Leah's trip possible, and to you for giving a home to "old gold".


----------



## 3 goldens

That is beautiful. What a lucky dog Leah is to have found you, how lucky you are to have her in your life.


----------



## TheHooch

What a nice job, I fixed your video for ya.


----------



## Hudson

Beautiful video clip of a darling retriever and an extremely happy ending for Leah.


----------



## Rob's GRs

That was a great video and well put together !!!


----------



## Faith's mommy

what a lovely job you've done!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

That, was beautiful...


----------



## FranH

OK....now more tears of joy!! I'm so happy for you and Leah


----------



## Jellybean's mom

That was so, so beautiful. i'm crying...again! Please kiss that girl for me everyday!


----------



## Jenny Wren

Thank you so much for doing what you are doing--for Leah and for the rescue message. 
You have a powerful message in your hands. Obviously the message is in skilled hands.
Blessings...and peace...


----------



## Baileysmom

That was beautiful! I could only control my tears until halfway through. Thank you for adopting this beautiful girl and GRF members who helped with the transportation - you are awesome!


----------



## bwoz

That was beautiful. I especially loved the last pictures of Leah at home with you. Please give that sweet girl a hug and kiss from us.


----------



## peeps

Amazing simply amazing all of you are special (ina good way  ) It is so great Leah found her forever home! Give her a kiss for me too!! It looks like she really had the journet of a lifetime! She went to alot of amazing places with good people!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Wow! The story of Leah and her journey has been really something. Got me crying again


----------



## Oaklys Dad

That water in my eyes is just allergies. (That is my story and I'm stickiing to it ) 

Great job on the video. It really does a great job of showing what this forum can do.


----------



## Merlins mom

That's a beautiful video.....many tears here.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

*Wonderful video*

That was beautiful...I loved all of the pictures and you couldn't have chosen a more touching song to go along with it. :appl:
Betty thank you for rescueing Leah:You_Rock_

And another thanks to all of you who helped her get north:eclipsee_


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

that's beautiful. I love it


----------



## Carraig

Thanks everyone. That was my first effort at a video with Window Movie Maker. I might tweak it later to see if I can make a nice transition between photos, but it essentially says everything I wanted it to. And it's funny how some of the photos came out just timed perfectly with the words, like the phrase "come and sit with me" and she's sitting down.

Thanks Hooch. I tried to embed it on her website and had no luck, so I had to use the link there too.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Beautiful job Betty, you have done a wonderful thing for a very lucky girl. Also couldn't control the tears here. Kudos to all involved in this great story.:smooch:


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Well, I can't stop watching it...LOL! 

I noticed one thing---all of the people in the pictures look just as "golden" as the golden dogs in the pictures. The love and kindness that shows on their faces makes me proud to be a member of this forum. Great job guys!


----------



## Carraig

Exactly! When I was first setting up the website, I had softer music on all the pages. Then the pictures started coming in, and I just couldn't use it. They were bright, happy faces, it was sunny out, the energy was just too high for a long series of slow, soft music. But when it came to the shorter video, I think the faces are the perfect counterbalance for the mood of the music. It is so much more positive, to pair them like that.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh dear Betty, that was the most touching video !!!!! I am proud that I was just a bystander to this miracle.... there was definitely a greater force working thru all of you to get Leah to her home and Mom. Give Leah a big hug and kiss from the gang in Dallas and a big hug to you too Betty.

Dallas Betty


----------



## Finn's Fan

Wonderful video, Betty....that surely captured the reality and the spirit of Leah's journey!


----------



## gold4me

Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful. A story that brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## BeauShel

I am just so happy and cant stop crying watching this video. It was beautifully done and I am proud to have been able to help her get to her furever home. She is a beautiful girl and look like she has made herself right at home. I have to go now and get a kleenex.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Wonderful! Love the slide show and the music. So nice of you to put that little plug in at the end. It needs to be shared over and over.


----------



## Carraig

Feel free to crosspost Leah's page and video wherever you like. One dog saved is worth all the effort.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Just Beautiful! Love the timing of the photo's switching with the music...just Beautiful!! Allergies here too...Thanks!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Beautiful, every one in the transport of this precious Girl needs a big hug and kiss







 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## rosemary

jeez how to have me bawling my eyes out in the first 10 seconds fantastic job well done all


----------



## Dslats

beautiful!!! I'm glad Leah is now in her forever home.

Debbie & mason


----------



## desilu

Now this, *this *makes me proud to be a member of this forum.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

~~~ _Bumping_ for anyone who hasn't seen this video yet ~~~


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Leah's video is now marked as one of my faves !!!!! I cry every time I watch it !!!


----------



## norabrown

I saw bits and pieces of this unfold here on the boards, but it was at a time when life for me was rather crazy.

As I watched this video and thought of all the people in getting Leah to her forever home and of you providing her a home....I just bawled. And I am not a crier. I can't even remember the last time I cried.

Thank you all for doing what you did.

And thanks to those who are doing it again for another dog this weekend. What a wonderful forum to be a part of.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

What a beautiful tribute to Leah, her journey to her forever home, and to all the wonderful people who helped make it possible! It's a "happy" tearjerker for sure.


----------



## KiwiD

Absolutely beautiful video on Leah's journey home. The song couldn't have been more fitting - it always makes me cry as it is and with the beautiful pictures to go along with it the tears were definitely flowing.


----------



## Carraig

I knew I should have invested in Kleenex stock.  Please remember to sign her comments on the video. She likes to see her friends drop by.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

I don't know how I missed this?! It's beautiful! Wonderful choice of music... perfect!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Simply beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Nicole&Zack

The pic of Leah being Home brought tears.
Its beautyfull


----------



## FranH

I sent this to my friend and she posted the video on two Basset Hound forums. They all have their happy tissues out


----------

